# Differences between Bear Grizzly and Super Grizzly



## XnavyHMCS (Apr 25, 2013)

Greetings gents!!! I been at this archery trad game for only a little over 100 days. I am shooting Hoyt GM II #45 @ 29 DL. I am very satisfied with this rig that I bought. I am in the proces of attempting to master my equipment (this is turning into quite a proces, I must admit, and it appears as if it is going to be a long road...). All that being said, I am buying another bow for myself, as a Christmas present. (I see that nearly all of the esteemed members of the AT forum have more than one "shooting iron" and I am fully aware of the fact that it may be too early to purchase another bow, as I have yet to perfect my skills on the gear I have... Blah Blah Blah!!! ) < I am buying the bow regardless!!! Regardless of what you members may say, and DEFINITELY regardless ofwhat the wife is going to say!!!! So, here is the question, after all this longwinded lead-in:

I am seriously looking at Bear Super Grizzly #55. I want to know just what is the difference between the Super Grizzly and the regular Grizzly? I read a rewiew somewhere online (can't recall, nor access the link for you all) where the writer stated that the differences were extremely marginal, at best. Basically, his take was that it is the same bow, only with a heftier pricetag... He theorized that the bow was concieved during a time when many products were coming out advertised as "new and improved" or "super"... His take was that there is no real difference between the two Bear bows, other than $100 plus on the price...

Please give me your advice. Personally, I could afford the $100 dollars. But, I could also pump that same money into correctly spined arrows for this new bow, instead of into the bow itself... So, any advice / experience from you gents would be greatly appreciated...

Thank you!!!!


----------



## DEAc23 (Jun 7, 2013)

From what I understand the only difference (not including the looks) is that the Super Grizzly is built to withstand Fast Flight strings low-stretch material and the Grizzly is for Dacron strings only. I'm sure someone else here on AT will be able to tell you with more certainty what the differences are...


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, from what I understand, you're looking at wood laminations, which are cosmetic, and limb tips reinforced for modern bowstrings, which is not.

If you want to get a 55# bow before you've mastered a 45#, believe me, I understand, but when you're practicing, be honest with yourself, and hang it up early if it's impacting your shooting. You'll get there, but if you're not there yet, better to let it look good on the wall after a few shots.


----------



## XnavyHMCS (Apr 25, 2013)

Ok. Is this worth the $100 more?

Also: I see at Lancaster and 3 Rivers Archery that these bows are on backorder. Anyone have any idea just how long it will take tchem to get the bow once i order it?


----------



## DEAc23 (Jun 7, 2013)

XnavyHMCS said:


> Ok. Is this worth the $100 more?
> 
> Also: I see at Lancaster and 3 Rivers Archery that these bows are on backorder. Anyone have any idea just how long it will take tchem to get the bow once i order it?


To be honest it's all about what you want, if you want a bow which can use Fast Flight strings than you should get the Super Grizzly, if you don't care about FF then get the Grizzly. I personally don't think that it's worth an extra $100, but that's just my opinion...

Oh and by the way, both the Grizzly and the Super Grizzly are currently available brand new on eBay for $339.99 and $449.99 (both with free shipping)...


----------



## BrokenArrows (Apr 20, 2004)

The only difference between the Grizzly and Super Grizzly way back then and now is the limb core material. The Super Grizzly uses Fascor, the Grizzly Maple. IIRC, Fascor is basically dyed Actionwood. May or may not be resin impregnated maple like the risers. Both have Dymondwood (wood/plastic combo) risers, red for the Grizzly and Black for the Super Grizzly. Both are OK w "FF" type strings (the tip design and material are identical).


----------

